# www.seansheep.com/



## janda

www.seansheep.com
Don't think anyone has posted this link yet - sean sheep wool is lovely to use as well!!!!


----------



## Mevbb

Oops.


----------



## Mevbb

Great site. I downloaded some patterns and bookmarked the site. Thanks for sharing. 
http://seansheep.com/bigw/sample-page/


----------



## Windbeam

Nice link, thank you.


----------



## Cate 001

Great resource, thanks!


----------



## Adelaide

thanks so much, it's great- naturally i found a pattern i adored downloaded it and had to post a question on our forum since the instructions weren't clear to me- I know it's my fault and so i'm hoping someone in our community will take pity on me and offer some guidance. Having said that, thanks again for offering me the site,regards, adelaide


----------



## MacRae

Thanks for sharing. Looks like they have a really simple (famous last words) cowl that I downloaded. It would make a nice Christmas gift for my son's girlfriend. Lots of other great patterns too.


----------



## Ronie

what a great site... I saw a coat that would be so much fun to make and on US10.5 size needles it looks like it would knit up fast too..


----------



## tricilicious

Lovely site. Thanks


----------



## Clarebear

Ronie said:


> what a great site... I saw a coat that would be so much fun to make and on US10.5 size needles it looks like it would knit up fast too..


Is that the smocked jacket?? I just fell in love with it but it won't be big enough for me


----------



## pansywhite

My favourite yarns from Sean Sheep are the Little Grins and Rockbank, they both knit up beautifully.


----------



## Ronie

I think it was the Purple coat... I can't wait to have a hour or two to look through all the cool patterns I saw.


----------



## Evelien 37

Don't know how many times I have tried


----------

